# Application for painting commercial railing with mesh



## ChicagolandPainter (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello! New to the forum.

Was curious if anyone could provide any insight on what type of application is best for a commercial railing with mesh.

Somewhat like the picture provided.

The railing is indoors and has already been painted once before and will not be stripped.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I would bag off the building, sidewalk anything else that needs it and spray it..


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd sub it out. lol


----------



## ChicagolandPainter (Jan 31, 2018)

I was thinking about spraying as well, but due to it being inside I was thinking if a rolling would be more appropriate.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

As long as you cover-up properly any method will work, interior would probably be easier to roll!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wolfgang said:


> I'd sub it out. lol


Loloololol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I'd bag-n- blow it for sure. Rolling it out would take FOREVER. masking it would kinda suck but still faster/easier I'd think...guess it kinda depends on how much ya gotta bag, and your tip/pressure or hvlp set up....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Inside I still would bag and shoot it... Rolling would take way to long...


----------



## allcitypaintingwi (Aug 16, 2016)

ChicagolandPainter said:


> Hello! New to the forum.
> 
> Was curious if anyone could provide any insight on what type of application is best for a commercial railing with mesh.
> 
> ...


Hvlp


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

All I have to say is some people are trigger happy, there's more than one way to skin a mule!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

allcitypaintingwi said:


> Hvlp


That's what I was thinking too unless it's like a mile long...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Sometimes a combination of spraying and rolling helps avoid time consuming masking. In the case of flat mesh, like the one described, rolling the panels with controlled application, and spraying the nooks and crannies with an hvlp, (and preferably a dryfall material) can make an operation like this doable, with little impact to the surrounding area. It could also save quite a bit in material and sundry costs that may offset the extra time.


----------

